# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Paardenmiddel voor moeilijke spijsvertering! - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Een paardenmiddel voor een moeilijke spijsvertering!*

Luie darmen, constipatie, winderigheid, een opgeblazen gevoel, buikkrampen… deze ongemakken komen heel veel voor en kunnen de kwaliteit van ons leven danig verslechteren. Met enkele eenvoudige aanpassingen in uw voeding kunt u dat zware gevoel in uw maag verlichten… 

*
Buikkrampen en opgeblazen gevoel* 

Sommige soorten fruit en groenten kunnen, vooral als ze rauw gegeten 
worden, een opgeblazen gevoel en pijn in de buik geven. Toch is het 
belangrijk om er elke dag van te eten, ook rauw, omdat ze vitamines leveren, 
vezels, mineralen, antioxidanten... Kies, indien u deze 
ongemakken hebt, bij voorkeur gekookt fruit en groenten. Het 
kookproces vernietigt, wat men er ook van beweert, niet alle vitamines, zeker als er een beperkt volume water wordt gebruikt en de kooktijd kort is. 

De meeste gekookte groenten verteren goed: witlof, wortelen, rode biet, 
prinsessenbonen, courgette, pompoen, tomaat, spinazie... Kies bij voorkeur voor soepen, stoemp, gratins en puree. Vergeet ook geen gekookt fruit op het menu te plaatsen, bijvoorbeeld compote of fruit uit blik op eigen sap.

Ban vers fruit en rauwkost wel niet uit uw dieet. U kunt de soorten eten die u het best verdraagt. Eet ze in kleine porties en gesneden in kleine stukjes (salade, geraspte wortelen...). Eet geen rauwkost en fruit samen in dezelfde maaltijd. 

Eet ook eens een yoghurt! De melkzuurbacteriën in yoghurt kunnen u helpen, 
vooral als u geen lactose (de suiker van melk) verdraagt. 


*Lymfatische darm en constipatie* 

Er bestaan verschillende, te combineren oplossingen voor luie darmen. Drink 
om te beginnen meer tijdens en tussen de maaltijden. Bepaalde soorten mineraalwater zijn verrijkt met magnesium en sulfaten om de darmtransit te verbeteren. Drink liever geen water met toegevoegde smaken, want sommige zijn heel erg gezoet. Drink alleen water tijdens of tussen de maaltijden. Ervoor drinken neemt de eetlust weg... 

Alle gelegenheden zijn goed om te drinken: fruitsappen zonder toegevoegde 
suiker, melk en melkdrankjes, soep en bouillon van groenten, koffie, cichorei, 
thee, kruidenthees... 

Frisdranken en siroop van fruit mogen af en toe, maar niet te veel, want ze zitten boordevol suiker. Drink bij het ontbijt een glas sinaasappelsap of een kop koffie: het zet uw darmen in beweging.

Beweeg ook zo veel mogelijk, liefst elke dag, en lig niet urenlang languit op de sofa, zeker niet als u door uw baan een zittend leven leidt. Elke dag bewegen of sporten stimuleert de eetlust, maar ook uw luie
darmen. 

Eet tot slot ook meer producten die veel vezels bevatten en, nog maar eens, eet ook regelmatig yoghurt en bepaalde probiotische (voor de darmflora bevorderlijke) zuivelproducten die u kunnen helpen bij constipatie. Welke levensmiddelen bevatten veel vezels? De belangrijkste zijn fruit en groenten, volkorenbrood en volkorengranen (rijst, pasta, volkorenmuesli voor het 
ontbijt …), gedroogde groenten (witte en rode bonen, kekererwten, spliterwten, linzen...), gedroogde vruchten, oliehoudende vruchten (pindanoten, pistaches...). 
Als u last hebt van een opgeblazen gevoel en winderigheid, doet u er 
goed aan om uw verbruik van vezelrijke producten geleidelijk aan op te drijven. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

